# 11 S. maculatus update



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Just a quick update on my macs.
There's still 11 of them, nipping has slowed down since I followed something GG had said, he wasn't keeping a feeding schedule. I don't know what sporadic feeding does for them but I have been able to increase temps to just over 76. Activity levels seem to be up a bit too without the chaos I've experienced in the past.
Friday I picked up a few dozen night crawlers to add to their diet of tilapia and shrimp.
They go absolutely crazy for them.
I believe that there's something to sporadic feeding helping reduce aggression and am pretty sure RnR is doing it too.

Anyway,
Here's a quick vid.
Pics tomorrow.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

im gonna have to try the feeding thing mine are taking each others tails off. i think im gonna setup a hospital tank for a few of them and let there tails grow back. they are looking good wink!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good job Wink!
I am in deed jealous!!!
What size tank is it again?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

freakin great man!


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

tbad ass colors


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad to see that everything is going good for you, your macs look great.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice winkeey. very jealous of your mac setup


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys, they are a real pleasure to have in my tank.
I will try to get some photos tonight.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Please get a FTS!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> Please get a FTS!


lol,
I give...
What's an FTS


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looking good Pete.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

looking good man... you can tell that you are having some success, because each update thread still contains the number 11


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

them macs are golden.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Please get a FTS!


lol,
I give...
What's an FTS
[/quote]

Full Tank Shot Pete...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Please get a FTS!


lol,
I give...
What's an FTS
[/quote]

Full Tank Shot Pete...








[/quote]
lol,
Wow.. I missed that need a couple


----------



## Sylvius (Aug 2, 2009)

Always great Wynkee









As i said you last time, i will begin a Maculatus tank (i hope finding some dark specimens with red eyes, but in Europe, it's very hard to have what you want. For Red Spilo, i can forget, never seen on this side of the ocean







)

For you, what are the most importants points in order to have a good issue ?
75-76°F.
no private place for fish to reduce the fight.
And ? Have you got some advices ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

like a bunch of angry hornets!

beautiful fish, good luck with the co hab!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

very nice cohab...I would like to try a mac shoal one day.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sylvius said:


> Always great Wynkee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kept temps at 74 to start off, it just seemed to be where they were eating good and not tearing into each other.
I started with bare tank and added a few plants to brighten tank a bit, they are using them for cover and this far territories haven't been established.
There is quite a bit of variation in sizes in these guys ranging from 3- almost 5"(just measured big one last night).The eyes on biggers ones are starting to turn red now.
Staggered feeding seems to allow the temps to come up a bit. The worst part of having macs is when they are smaller, it's terrible how hard they are on each other. if you want 10 in your tank and get them small, start with quite a few extras..

Thanks for the comments guys.
The one eyed fish is going to a new home tomorrow.

Here are a couple macs I had several years ago..


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Really...those last 2 macs you posted are oddly shaped in comparison to the 2 I've had.
In a good way though...

It sucks everytime I read your damn thread title I think Oh sh*t...an 11inch mac..let me see..then the wheels start to slowly turn in my brain and I realize its the same thread I've viewed 25 times...oh well.

good looking either way and can't wait to see what happens the next year!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

^^ lol

Thanks man.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

The Macs look awesome Pete love the colors. Must be a fun tank to watch.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks John,
They are amusing to watch activity varies from swarming the entire tank to just chilling together. Or separated.
" Normal" minor fin nips are still few.
Temps are 76+ and random feeding it still in effect, they will no longer take tilapia since introducing night crawlers.
Shrimp is eaten pretty quickly. 
I took some photos tonight, I will have them up in a bit.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

a few quickies


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

WOW man they look huge!

Well I'm gonna go kick myself in the ass now.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

lol,
Huge, not quite. Bigger ones are 5" or so.
The one lost some lip in a skirmish over some worms.
I am going to pick up a flat of night crawlers for them this week.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice shoal they those are some beautiful Mac's bro


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

They are very interesting to watch.
There is 10 in tank now, I gave the one eyed guy away last week and I'm sure he will do way better as a solitary fish.

Thanks guys,


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ive had a one eyed rbp make it to the final two when i was a young noob p keeper.
though i fear he was the one that ate the 8 or 10 guys he "co habed" with after his eye injury.

perhaps best to isolate it.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Very nice Winkyee! I would like to get a 3 mac cohab in my 120 when fluffy gets bumped to a bigger tank.

BTW..how is your hand doing after the bite from a few years back?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys,
That was rizman that got bit , not me..


----------

